# The P.O.S.



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

Yup. Named what it is. It rides great though.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, I must say, she is ugly! Reminds me of that old song..."If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty Women your wife"! lol


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty nifty...


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2012)

how do you reach the pedals? Cool looking.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 16, 2012)

*Its easy to ride and everything is reachable*

I can reach the pedals fine sitting on the back of the seat. Thanks for looking and the comments. I gave it to a buddy. He ordered 144 spoke rims and is finishing the frame to paint in spring. Ill post an updated pic when hes done with it.


----------

